

Facebook groups/privacy control - manishm
http://manishmideas.blogspot.com/2010/09/social-network.html?spref=bl

======
manishm
I kind of agree with the earlier post on FB, I just use it to share once a
week or so..Its true that FB is running at the cost of our personal
relationships. I have had friends who had serious trouble just due to Facebook
and pictures. Myself I think twice before sharing it with people as who knows
where the relationships overlap...Facebook is good but is there something that
can be made better than facebook which solves all the problems facebook has?
Think it like this..We had Landline phones...but it had problems..we came up
with mobile phones...and now we hve smart phones...My thinking is facebook is
way too good but something better can be made..hopefully one of the hackers
here come with a brilliant idea which solves a problem..is viral and gets a
new revolution...

